# pkg add does not work out of the box



## no1 (Jul 29, 2014)

I am new to FreeBSD an have installed FreeBSD 10. The `pkg add` or the `pkg install` does not work out of the box. I get an error, something like: the package manager is not installed. I have used the DVD version of FreeBSD to install. I guess it must have all the essential packages, why does not the installer install all the necessary packages by itself? And moreover it's asking to connect to the Internet, I guess the DVD is provided for users who may not be having Internet connectivity?


----------



## bsdkeith (Jul 29, 2014)

When you first try to add software, it asks if you want to install pkg, answer yes, it will download and install and set it up ready for use. Some people (likely most admins) only use ports to install software, that seems to be why it is not installed straight away - a safety feature.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2014)

The reason it's not added by default is because there's still a lot of work going on. It's updated quite frequently. This way you can be sure you always get the latest, working, version.


----------



## no1 (Jul 29, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> The reason it's not added by default is because there's still a lot of work going on.


 I hope if pkg is stable enough the developers include it in the installation process. But I think there is no need to provide a DVD version then. I only downloaded the DVD version so that I will not have the trouble to install all the necessary packages from the Internet!


----------



## SirDice (Jul 29, 2014)

I wouldn't use the packages on the DVD. The versions of the packages are the versions that were available when the release was made, they're never updated. So by the time you get to install them they're old.


----------



## no1 (Jul 30, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I wouldn't use the packages on the DVD. The versions of the packages are the versions that were available when the release was made, they're never updated. So by the time you get to install them they're old.


They may be old but they may be helping to get started. If that's the case maybe using PC-BSD would be a good alternative for a desktop.


----------

